# camo a rifle?



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Just wondering if a person can pay someone to camo there rifle? I would love my to be snow camo but do not have the balls to pick up the can and go at it myself!


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

get camo wrap, pretty cheap stuff, then you can take it off and put different patterns depending on the season/ where you hunt


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

rather easy to do...

Wipe it down with alcohol to get rid of any oils on the surface.

tape off any areas you don't want painted. Use painters tape or masking tape.

Get a can of white rustoleum

Spray it with a basecoat of white.

Pick up a mesh cloth or mesh laundry bag. Lay it over the stock and use an earth brown, OD green or other tan color and from a slight distance away, dust the mesh cloth to the desired darkness.









BTW, you may want to practice a couple times on some cheap pine so that you can get the hang of it.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/ ... t104471280

follow this link


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

ohh and incase you dont notice they have a few different patterns, one of them is snow


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

another option is to use Vet wrap which you can get at Mill's Fleet Farm in the vet supply section.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

the wrap looks cool but i dont think you could cover the whole gun with it, as the picture shows it doesnt. Doesn't the spray paint chip? Do you have to coat it with something? I want it to look kinda like that or something close


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

black or grey base coat.

Then stencil it with saw grass or cat tail and white paint.

splatter paint it with an earth tone.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I really wouldnt worry about it that much, cant beat 12 bucks to get a decent part of your gun covered, plus you can take it off when the ground isnt covered in snow. If the calling is good and you dont move all around it really isnt going to matter very much, i think they will notice movement more than anything. Paint your gun and you will cuss next year when theres no snow cover and you have a white gun. You could probably just get some athletic wrap and some pins at any sports store for less than 10 dollars and then you could probably wrap and pin everywhere other then the action area.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I have wrapped and I have painted one stock.

I like the wrap better.

Easier to remove and change with the seasons.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Krylon.

Its all in the prep work. No matter what you use be SURE to degrease ALL parts to be painted with some sort of degreaser (90% rubbing alcohol works great) and than do NOT handle with bare hands. Once I degrease, I wear latex gloves to handle parts.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

is not really about the hiding it from the coyotes part of it, I think they look awesome.... Yea idk, I could paint it and get some tan covers for when there isnt snow...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> is not really about the hiding it from the coyotes part of it, I think they look awesome.... Yea idk, I could paint it and get some tan covers for when there isnt snow...


Sounds like you have the perfect excuse to buy another rifle! A white one, and a camo one!


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Ill look into the wraps, does it wrap tight?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

You have to wrap it up pretty tight for it to hold itself together. Have you ever wrapped an ankle?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

.i use the stone texture paint in a spray. than a few coats of clear enamal. gives it a gritty grip.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I like it Bearhunter, it looks like snert.  and it could be used year round.

xdeano


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

Bearhunter, what kind of scope and gun are you using? The scope looks like the one that came with my gun and i couldnt find out the maker of it as we know remington does not make optics. I like the looks of you gun but did you say its gritty feeling?


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Bearhunter, what kind of scope and gun are you using? The scope looks like the one that came with my gun and i couldnt find out the maker of it as we know remington does not make optics. I like the looks of you gun but did you say its gritty feeling?


its a cheap remington scope i got on a package deal. sound stupid to say but its more clear than my leupolds or redfields and tracks perfectly.
yes, the paint gives it a sandpaper feel which i like


----------



## Dolphinswin (Nov 17, 2010)

bearhunter said:


> Dolphinswin said:
> 
> 
> > Bearhunter, what kind of scope and gun are you using? The scope looks like the one that came with my gun and i couldnt find out the maker of it as we know remington does not make optics. I like the looks of you gun but did you say its gritty feeling?
> ...


What gun do you have?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

check this out.
http://dougva.proboards.com/index.cgi?b ... hread=9692


----------



## owwwwww (Jan 8, 2008)

If you do a wrap, oil your gun well before you put it on and take it off after a day in the snow or rain. I learned the hard way. Rust sets in quick.


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

i got a question about the wrap i picked up the camo no-mar tape from Hunter specalties i think it was and with my gun its got a very oily and shiny texture to it and the tape dosent stick to it so does the wrap slide around alot or like get knicks and cuts very easy on shrubs and bushes i like the vet wrap idea since have some of that but i just think that it would slide around alot on my gun. anything to help with that??


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Whackin-N-Stackin said:


> i got a question about the wrap i picked up the camo no-mar tape from Hunter specalties i think it was and with my gun its got a very oily and shiny texture to it and the tape dosent stick to it so does the wrap slide around alot or like get knicks and cuts very easy on shrubs and bushes i like the vet wrap idea since have some of that but i just think that it would slide around alot on my gun. anything to help with that??


Couple years back I wrapped my 788, never had an issue with it coming off, sliding or anything.


----------



## jonnyr7 (Jan 5, 2010)

If I am thinking of the same thing by Hunters Specialties it is absolute crap. The stuff I am thinking of is kind of paper type stuff, and it doesn't stick at all in the cold, actually it doesn't stick all that well period. The stuff I use is more of a cloth feeling tape, kind of like hockey tape and works great. For the life of me I can't remember who makes it though.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Camo Form and/or vet wrap.....

But 2 years messing with that crap is enough for me.....Krylon is in the future.


----------



## Whackin-N-Stackin (Jul 16, 2010)

yeah this stuff was like that kinda like a paper with adhesive on it i think you are right and its absolutly sucked only thing it worked good on was to cover the my camera so it didnt shine but other than that it didnt stick to any of my guns so im pretty sure that im gunna try the stuff that is like vet wrap i cant remeber the brand but its a cloth like material that stretches and i think that it will work. probably gunna get some tonight and see how it looks and works.


----------

